# Login failure on ttyu0



## behemoth (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I have just installed FreeBSD 10.0 on PPC (Apple iBook 800 MHz dual USB).

At first boot I have on my terminal these messages (one every 2/3 minutes):

```
Jun 19 08:16:41 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0
Jun 19 08:17:39 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0
Jun 19 08:19:28 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0
etc..
```

At the same time the system is very slow, I have executed '*top*' program and all parameters are OK but *interrupt value* is 98% for 2/3 minutes. 

I don't understand why and what can I do.

many thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's caused by it but is this machine directly connected to the internet? You're not behind a router? If so you may be seeing the result of brute-force attacks.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 20, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's caused by it but is this machine directly connected to the internet? You're not behind a router? If so you may be seeing the result of brute-force attacks.



I'm behind router.

I'm going crazy, I have reinstalled the system twice and the same thing happened.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2014)

The ttyu0 refers to the first serial dial-in line but that's disabled by default. So I'm wondering why you're seeing login failures on it. Did you perhaps modify /etc/ttys?


----------



## behemoth (Jun 20, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The ttyu0 refers to the first serial dial-in line but that's disabled by default. So I'm wondering why you're seeing login failures on it. Did you perhaps modify /etc/ttys?



Absolutely not, it is default system after installation, it is my first login.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 20, 2014)

behemoth said:
			
		

> At the same time the system is very slow, I have executed '*top*' program and all parameters are OK but *interrupt value* is 98% for 2/3 minutes.



This is not right.  What is using up so much interrupts?  Run `top -HSa` to see all threads of system processes by their full name.  What is using up so much CPU?  I've been able to skyrocket interrupts by running multiple `iperf` benchmarks across multiple NICs but the system was still perfectly usable as a router while doing so.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 21, 2014)

junovitch said:
			
		

> This is not right.  What is using up so much interrupts?  Run `top -HSa` to see all threads of system processes by their full name.  What is using up so much CPU?  I've been able to skyrocket interrupts by running multiple `iperf` benchmarks across multiple NICs but the system was still perfectly usable as a router while doing so.



I have executed `top -HSa`


```
last pid:  1010;  load averages:  6.07,  4.00,  2.09  up 0+00:45:51    17:25:15
72 processes:  3 running, 51 sleeping, 1 stopped, 17 waiting

Mem: 16M Active, 12M Inact, 18M Wired, 14M Buf, 185M Free
Swap: 640M Total, 640M Free

  PID USERNAME   PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE    TIME    WCPU COMMAND
   12 root       -76    -     0K   272K WAIT     3:15 100.00% [intr{swi0: uart uart}]
   14 root       -16    -     0K    16K -        5:17   2.98% [rand_harvestq]
 1009 behemoth    27    0 11672K  2476K RUN      0:01   0.49% top -HSa
   16 root        20    -     0K    16K sdflus   0:01   0.20% [softdepflush]
   11 root       155 ki31     0K    16K RUN     34:12   0.00% [idle]
[...]
```

*M*y laptop is totally unusable.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

Can I do something to fix my problem?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 22, 2014)

Do you have any serial or USB device attached to the computer? Show us also boot messages (should be living in /var/run/dmesg.boot).


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 22, 2014)

And you can also try to find which interrupt is storming with `vmstat -i`, and try to find offending process with `ps -auxw`. Add -t ttyu0 to filter list for processes attached to given terminal.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Do you have any serial or USB device attached to the computer? Show us also boot messages (should be living in /var/run/dmesg.boot).



There is only mouse on USB port, it is default installation on PPC (ibook).


```
$ cat /var/run/dmesg.boot

Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 11:56:31 UTC 2014
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/powerpc.powerpc/usr/src/sys/GENERIC powerpc
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
cpu0: IBM PowerPC 750FX revision 2.2, 800.43 MHz
cpu0: Features 8c000000<PPC32,FPU,MMU>
cpu0: HID0 8090c0a4<EMCP,DOZE,DPM,ICE,DCE,SGE,BTIC,BHT>
real memory  = 252268544 (240 MB)
avail memory = 240046080 (228 MB)
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd0 at kbdmux0
nexus0: <Open Firmware Nexus device>
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on nexus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
powermac_nvram0: <Apple NVRAM> on nexus0
powermac_nvram0: bank0 generation 738, bank1 generation 739
unin0: <Apple UniNorth System Controller> on nexus0
unin0: Version 192
iichb0: <Keywest I2C controller> mem 0xf8001000-0xf8001fff irq 42 on unin0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x158
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x1c0
pcib0: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci0: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Apple UniNorth AGP Bridge> on hostb0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x400-0x4ff mem 0x98000000-0x9fffffff,0x90000000-0x9000ffff irq 48 at device 16.0 on pci0
backlight0: <PowerBook backlight for ATI graphics> on vgapci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib1: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci1: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib1
macio0: <Pangea I/O Controller> mem 0x80000000-0x8007ffff at device 23.0 on pci1
openpic0: <OpenPIC Interrupt Controller> mem 0x40000-0x7ffff on macio0
macgpio0: <MacIO GPIO Controller> mem 0x50-0x7f on macio0
pmuextint0: <Apple PMU99 External Interrupt> extint-gpio 1 irq 47 on macgpio0
vcoregpio0: <CPU Core Voltage Control> gpio 1 on macgpio0
scc0: <Zilog Z8530 dual channel SCC> mem 0x13000-0x13fff,0x8400-0x84ff,0x8500-0x85ff,0x8600-0x86ff,0x8700-0x87ff irq 22,5,6,23,7,8 on macio0
uart0: <z8530, channel A> on scc0
uart1: <z8530, channel B> on scc0
pcm0: <Apple I2S Audio Controller> mem 0x10000-0x10fff,0x8000-0x80ff,0x8100-0x81ff irq 30,1,2 on macio0
pmu0: <Apple PMU99 Controller> mem 0x16000-0x17fff irq 25 on macio0
adb0: <Apple Desktop Bus> on pmu0
iichb1: <Keywest I2C controller> mem 0x18000-0x18fff irq 26 on macio0
iicbus1: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb1
iicbus1: <unknown card> at addr 0x1c0
snapper0: <Texas Instruments TAS3004 Audio Codec> at addr 0x6a on iicbus1
ata0: <Apple MacIO Ultra ATA Controller> mem 0x1f000-0x1ffff,0x8a00-0x8aff irq 19,11 on macio0
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0x80081000-0x80081fff irq 27 at device 24.0 on pci1
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0x80080000-0x80080fff irq 28 at device 25.0 on pci1
usbus1 on ohci1
pcib2: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci2: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 14.0 (no driver attached)
gem0: <Apple Pangea GMAC Ethernet> mem 0xf5200000-0xf53fffff irq 41 at device 15.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on gem0
bmtphy0: <BCM5221 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
bmtphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
gem0: 10kB RX FIFO, 4kB TX FIFO
gem0: Ethernet address: 00:03:93:cb:52:e2
sc0: <System console> on nexus0
sc0: Unknown <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Timecounter "timebase" frequency 24835245 Hz quality 0
Event timer "decrementer" frequency 24835245 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Apple> at usbus0
uhub0: <Apple OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Apple> at usbus1
uhub1: <Apple OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <IBM-IC25N030ATCS04-0 CA3AA71A> ATA-5 device
ada0: Serial Number CSH307DAHR2RTB
ada0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 28615MB (58605120 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
cd0: <LG CD-ROM CRN-8245B AHTA> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
akbd0: <iBook Keyboard> at device 2 on adb0
kbd1 at akbd0
ams0: <ADB Mouse> at device 3 on adb0
random: unblocking device.
ams0: ADB Mouse = 0xd (Extended Mode)
ams0: 2-button 400-dpi Touchpad
abtn0: <ADB Brightness/Volume/Eject Buttons> at device 7 on adb0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.2: <Logitech> at usbus1
ums0: <Logitech Optical USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/3.40, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s3 [rw]...
ugen0.2: <Generic> at usbus0
umass0: <Generic Mass Storage, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.03, addr 2> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4101
umass0:1:0:-1: Attached to scbus1
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic Flash Disk 8.07> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: Serial Number 1995BE2D
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3850MB (7884800 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 490C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> And you can also try to find which interrupt is storming with `vmstat -i`, and try to find offending process with `ps -auxw`. Add -t ttyu0 to filter list for processes attached to given terminal.



I have executed `top -HSa` to see all threads of system processes:


```
PID USERNAME   PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE    TIME    WCPU COMMAND
   12 root       -76    -     0K   272K WAIT     3:15 100.00% [intr{swi0: uart uart}]
[...]
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't see anything weird there and I am afraid that my knowledge about the PPC platform ends here. You may try to disable entropy harwesting from software interrupts via the kern.random.sys.harvest.swi sysctl, but I thing it is disabled by default.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

I have the system *very slow* and *many login failure* on my terminal, probably both depend on the same problem.

This is what I see every 1/2  minutes on my terminal (from auth log)


```
[...]
Jun 22 10:13:25 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:13:25 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0, FreeBSD/powerpc (plutone) (ttyu0
Jun 22 10:14:10 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:14:10 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, ^G
Jun 22 10:14:21 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:14:21 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, login: login: :
Jun 22 10:14:47 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:14:47 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, s^G
Jun 22 10:16:06 plutone login: 4 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:16:06 plutone login: 4 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, d:Login incorrect
Jun 22 10:17:55 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:17:55 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, ^G
Jun 22 10:18:06 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:18:06 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, login: login: :
Jun 22 10:18:34 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:18:34 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, rd:
Jun 22 10:19:23 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:19:23 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, d:Login incorrect
Jun 22 10:19:55 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:19:55 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, d:Login incorrect
Jun 22 10:25:06 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:25:06 plutone login: 1 LOGIN FAILURE ON ttyu0, login: FPassword:r
Jun 22 10:28:57 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:30:41 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:30:42 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, rd:
Jun 22 10:30:49 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:30:49 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, FreeBSD/powerpc (plutone) (Passw
Jun 22 10:31:00 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:31:00 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0, login: login: ^G
Jun 22 10:31:28 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0
Jun 22 10:31:28 plutone login: 2 LOGIN FAILURES ON ttyu0,  ^G
```


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> I don't see anything weird there and I am afraid that my knowledge about the PPC platform ends here. You may try to disable entropy harwesting from software interrupts via the kern.random.sys.harvest.swi sysctl, but I thing it is disabled by default.



I'm frustrated! I want to do all the things possible.

My kern.random.sys.harvest.swi is set to 1.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 22, 2014)

Try `sysctl kern.random.sys.harvest.swi=0`, but it is really just blind shot.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Try `sysctl kern.random.sys.harvest.swi=0`, but it is really just blind shot.



Done, rebooted and logged. 

`[intr{swi0: uart uart}]` is 100%.

I don't know, probably PPC arch is not good for my PPC.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 22, 2014)

You can try to send message to the freebsd-ppc@ list, where may be more people using the PowerPC platform and with some knowledge how to debug such problems.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 22, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> You can try to send message to the freebsd-ppc@ list, where may be more people using the PowerPC platform and with some knowledge how to debug such problems.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, that might be the only option as it may be a specific FreeBSD-PPC issue. The PPC architecture is a Tier 2 platform, so it doesn't get as much attention as the Tier 1 platforms (AMD64/i386). 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... archs.html


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 24, 2014)

As a proof of concept to see if the uart interrupts can be quelled, if you aren't using the serial port is there a option on that platform to disable the serial port in whatever it calls the BIOS?  May be worth a look.


----------

